# Calling while snowing?



## cory.loos (Dec 26, 2009)

The forcast for the weekend looks to be alittle warmer but calling for light snow. With a couple tournys going on this weekend, Does snow fall effect the success of calling in dogs?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

nope, go out and call.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Eastern ND dogs are most responsive to snowtime calling. You'd be better off hunting the Northwood Tournament than any of the western ND ones. Good luck!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

huh? what you talkin' bout Willis?

You'll be find hunting in light snow, dogs are more apt to shut down with winds than with snow. in fact nice new fluffy snow is nice for getting in and out of places with little noise.

xdeano


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Snow falling can actually help during the winter, especially later. Coyotes have depleted their fat reserves some, if not entirely, and are likely to be on the hunt even in a storm provided that winds are not brutal. The little four legged critters that coyotes primarily feed on, however, will hole up until the sun shines again. That means your calling will likely be the only dinner offer they are receiving. Not too tough to choose from a one item buffet! Odds can swing in your favor here.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

xdeano said:


> huh? what you talkin' bout Willis?
> 
> You'll be find hunting in light snow, dogs are more apt to shut down with winds than with snow. in fact nice new fluffy snow is nice for getting in and out of places with little noise.
> 
> xdeano


and hiding the truck :wink:


----------

